# Columbia Student Fall 2009



## jackjesus (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi there,
I just wanted to start a forum for all the students planning to attend Columbia in the fall. I thought it would be a good way for people to get to know each other and to find out where everybody is from.


----------



## Suzako (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, where are you from, jackjesus?


----------



## eliya (Apr 27, 2009)

HI Guys... 
I have been told my deposit has received, So there's another step saying I am coming also to Columbia, But I am still very worried, and still avoiding putting my feet on the ice - meaning, I am still not sure, 
My ticket order is for June 10th [from Israel]
I am so scared of this financial aid thing... 
can anyone say somthing calming ?
Any way, if people here interested we can start exchanging living informations here and also bond for certaine causes as sharing appartments and so through here. maybe even get together sometime before school start.


----------



## Suzako (Apr 27, 2009)

I am definitely going.  I handed in my deposit in person which was pretty fun.  

I am from NYC, raised in Queens, schooled in Manhattan, colleged in Chicago.  I live in Queens now but I'll be moving up near the school (at least that's the plan).

I would be interested in potentially rooming with someone and yeah, we should definitely try to hang out as people get into town.

As for anything calming about the finances . . . haha, the only thing I can say is at least we're all in a tough situation together.  Well, that's not very comforting I guess.


----------



## Kalie14 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all! I am also going to Columbia in the fall for producing.  I'm loving the idea of getting to know one another before school because I'm not from New York and therefore only know about two people in the city, so here goes...

I'm from Duluth, Georgia but currently go to the University of Georgia which is in Athens.  I finish up soon.  I have a feeling I'm really going to miss my Georgia winters...

But I couldn't be more excited to move to Manhattan, which will take place sometime in late August.  Looking forward to meeting all of you soon!

Feel free to facebook me: http://www.facebook.com/profil...40061265&ref=profile


----------



## jackjesus (Apr 28, 2009)

I am from Canada. I currently live in Toronto, but I grew up in Saskatchewan. Before Toronto, I lived in Vancouver for about five years. Last year, my wife and I traveled for 13 months. I think I'll come to New York some time in August. My wife is currently finishing her thesis which will take her until the end of July to complete. I look forward to meeting everyone once I get down to the States.


----------



## eliya (May 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone
I've been jealous of the AFI's fellows Face book group, So I opened one of our own  - that should be on this adrress, please notify me if it isn't working, I will recheck the line ;-)

http://www.facebook.com/groups....php?gid=90335724592


----------



## Suzako (May 14, 2009)

bump.  in case any incoming columbia students are still lurking.


----------



## d_lefeb (May 19, 2009)

Hello newcomers!

My name is Dominique and I am just wrapping up my first year at Columbia. It really was amazing and I hope you guys have as great a time as I did/am!

For those of you who are currently based in NYC, I have a quick question. The project I wrote and am producing this summer is currently looking for extras, maybe some PAs. We are shooting on campus May 31st through June 2nd. It would be fun for you guys to meet some Columbia students, see where you will be a year from now and so on.

Also, it's a musical (about herpes!) so the shoot should be extra interesting 

If anyone is interested, please email me at:
dominique.spearitt@gmail.com

See you soon guys!
Dominique


----------

